# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for August is.....



## Arch (Sep 25, 2006)

Well the votes were the closest we've ever had...... and we have 2 joint winners and 2 joint runners up!!...... so here goes....

Winners..... me with 'If your fond of sand dunes' :mrgreen:  (thanks everyone who voted..... and carddesigner for the nomi)








.....and with the same number of votes (11) is Mohain with 'Hey Rolls'







Then we have our joint runners up...... and they are.....

elrafo with 'newfoundland pictures'......






....and with the same number of votes (7) is Anua with 'Wedding Wood Print'






well done guys.


----------



## Mohain (Sep 25, 2006)

Wey hey!! Grats us 4!!! 

Thanks Alison for nominating me  It's moments like this that make you realise you're keeping on the right track!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats everyone! They're all great shots.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2006)

It's kinda nice to see the honours shared, when all were such gorgeous shots.  Congrats all!


----------



## Nytmair (Sep 25, 2006)

i didn't see the nominees but the winners are definitely deserving in my book! wow, great photos folks


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats to all 4 of you, all are worthy... :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, look at that - a big congrats to all four of you! :thumbup: Very well deserved.


----------



## Chase (Sep 27, 2006)

All great work, it was an awesome set of contributions! Congrats to all!


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 27, 2006)

All of the photos are very moving. Wonderfully unique shots.


----------



## JJP (Sep 28, 2006)

Fantastic photos, you all deserved it.


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 29, 2006)

Exellent photography. Congratulations to the winner.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 30, 2006)

I honestly would'nt be able to choose between all four! They're all *SO* wonderful!

Congrats guys!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats too all of you. That is some might fine shooting:hail: :hail:


----------



## doenoe (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats y'all. You all got some great shots there


----------



## tonyeck (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, great photos!


----------



## TJPhotoGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

OMG... that "hey rolls" is unreeeeeal...

Darn! I wish I could nominate one of my own lol. I'm new here and me be getting overlooked


----------

